# Please help me!



## Jcollin6 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi I'm a 25 year old male. Perfectly healthy except for a low thyroid. Been having troubles passing stool. Went to my GP and he stated everything was fine. I've been having some lower left abdominal pain, cramps. After a few days I started "googling" my symptoms as I'm a "cyberhondriac" and got freaked out about colon cancer. I then went to the ER. They performed a CT on my lower abdomen and also did a fecal occult which was negative for blood. CT scan showed no blockages. I took miralax as told to, and had two solid bowel movements. CT scan showed full of stool. However, since then, I have only been able to have watery diarrhea. I'm scared and worried about colon cancer. I have no family history. Also doctor at ER says I'm just constipated, which I've never been before. No loss of appetite, no weight loss. No vomiting either. Should I be concerned or try a laxative to see how things go.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Curious, did you have a round of antibiotics before your problems started ?

At this point it is hard to advise. Perhaps it could have been a temporary phase of constipation ? Try eating a balanced diet of fruits and vegetables (like our bodies are designed for) with a little animal protein. Try some cooked, dried beans. The fiber usually helps to keep things moving correctly.

Consider learning about the FODMAP diet also. Perhaps you'll find that certain foods trigger your symptoms.


----------



## Jcollin6 (Jun 20, 2015)

No. I can't remember the last time I took antibiotics. Ive always been extremely healthy. One thing I can say is tho I have been extremely stressed with work for about a month now. Also I tend to overreact to things. I just feel I'm way too young for this. I don't have a healthy diet tho. I literally eat Mcdonalds like 3 times a day but only weigh about 180. I think after this scare is over I need to start treating my body a lot better!!! Hoping everything will be fine. Would a CT scan have showed a mass or obstruction blocking the stool?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Perhaps at this point it's just best to relax a little and let the Mirilax leave your system completely. I've used the Mirilax for colonscopy prep and it really cleans you out, giving you the watery diarrhea.

So, give it some time, and try to eat a more healthy diet instead of McDonalds.

A CT scan will give cross-sectional images.


----------



## Jcollin6 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been using miralax for about 7 days. Hasn't really done anything. Getting desperate here and honestly I can't tell when on the toilet. I enjoy toilet time so much as weird as it sounds lol usually one of the most peaceful parts of my day.

So with cross sectional images does that rule out blockages?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

The cross-sectional images would have shown the doctor if the colon was full of stool which you stated in your original post. The Mirilax should have loosened these stools, and have caused the watery diarrhea which you state. The CT scan also would have shown your doctor if you had any blockages. If he didn't tell you that you had blockages, then you don't have any.

Perhaps you can find some activities that reduce stress in your life ? Exercise is great for helping us cope with stress. Perhaps follow the exercise with a good soak in a hot tub of water, and a good nights rest.


----------



## Jcollin6 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks!! I guess I will give it some more time. I always exercise. I'm In a softball league currently and two basketball leagues so I'm getting the exercise. I think I might be overreacting and trying to force myself to poop. I'm not comfortable when I poop for like the past month and getting very nervous when it's not coming out. I feared the worst with googling colon cancer and I know that probably didn't help. Colin cancer in 20s is rare yes? Would you recommend a colonoscopy is this doesn't work out?


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I too have some of the same symbols as you and seen a bunch of doctors and had a bunch of test performed to only tell me that everything was fine. I started to do my own research and experiments on myself and after 14 years later I found that using MiraLax once a week with Fiber supplement, two chewable tables everyday has help relieve my symbols along with not eating gassy foods. Hopefully this will help you.


----------

